# Any websites similar to Birchbox?



## diannekaye (Jun 17, 2011)

I really love Birchbox and would to get another monthly makeup subscription but I don't know if any other websites do this. Can anyone give any recommendations? Are there any other website like it?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 17, 2011)

In the US:

Test Tube

Yellow Box Beauty

Makeup Monthly

In Canada:

Loose Button (Luxe Box)

Glymm

In the UK:

GlossyBox

I know there are a few others but off hand am going blank on it.


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jun 17, 2011)

Out of the ones you mentioned, which would you most recommend?



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the US:
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 17, 2011)

Test Tube looks to be the most promising. It's more pricey at around $39 every three months (it breaks down around $13 per month) but you get deluxe samples. QVC has a good example of what to expect from Test Tube.

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A217306.desc.New-Beauty-9Piece-Test-Tube-with-Magazine-Limited-Edition


----------



## laceysmiles84 (Jun 17, 2011)

I LOVE Loose Button!


----------



## diannekaye (Jun 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the US:
> 
> ...




Thanks so much for the suggestions!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 17, 2011)

The only other one I subscribe to is the Test Tube, like Zadi said breaks down to about $13 a month. But you get 9-10 delux samples AND a magazine.


----------



## DittoBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

Cool thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't know others existed!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 17, 2011)

More information on Test Tube Beauty.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/117900/test-tube-beauty-by-new-beauty-magazine

Beauty Fix, another subscription company. Most of us have agreed that the price is too much ($50).

https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/117901/here-s-another-sample-subscription-company-beauty-fix


----------



## Kimberly-Ann (Jun 20, 2011)

Join Glymm.com!  A friend in fashion got their press release last week and they are only 10$ / month and launching soon!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Kimberly-Ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Join Glymm.com!  A friend in fashion got their press release last week and they are only 10$ / month and launching soon!


 The site says it's launching in Spring 2011 but here it is Summer. Hmm... odd.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

Even more odd that Kimberly-Ann joined the forum just to post that lol


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 20, 2011)

She also posted it at another beauty talk site and it was her only post there as well. Same profile picture. Maybe she's actually the owner of the site, no idea but I did notice the Glymm site is still "coming soon" while the Facebook people posted how they loved their boxes. From what I've gathered people have been asking when they'll be launching and the replies are always "soon" and "within a week". Someone asked if they can pay via Paypal and instead of getting a straightforward "yes" or "no" the reply was, "Our customer service team will be contacting you today to explain the process  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Stay tuned!". Guess we'll have to wait and see.

http://www.facebook.com/GlymmGirl


----------



## laceysmiles84 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have subbed to Loose Button and LOVE it! i am still waiting to hear about receiving a box from Glymm.com


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jun 21, 2011)

Eco-Emi is similar, it's $15/month and the products are either all-natural/organic/vegan/vegetarian/fair trade. Currently there's a waitlist to join.

I started a thread with a box opening video and review here


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 13, 2011)

I've added GlossyBox to my list since it's available for those in the UK.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 14, 2011)

Someone just left a comment on my Beauty Tube blog post and mentioned they had just signed up for https://gogogirlfriend.com, which is another Birchbox type monthly service.

They seem pretty new. They also offer two plans, one at $6.99 per month and one at $12.99 per month. I think I'm gonna sign up and see how they compare to Birchbox.

EDIT: So I've been trying to figure out where they ship to but I don't see it anywhere on their website. Either I'm blind or it's not on there. But apparantly it's shipped within the US because I was just able to sign up. I chose the $12.99 per month plan because you get a free Tarte gloss as a bonus. And if I don't like the box, I won't cry over losing $12.99  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here is the confirmation email they sent:

_Hi Chelsey, and welcome to GoGoGirlfriend.com!!_

_We are so excited that you have joined our community. Please make sure and visit our members only home page for the latest updates on_

_ - Member only giveaways
 - Your reward points
 - Review surveys you can complete to gain more reward points_

_When will you get your first free sample box? The first free box ships about 2 weeks after sign up. Then the free Girlfriend Sample Box ships monthly or every other month 9depending on your membership type) on or about the same date that you received the first free sample box._

_Our boxes are shipped through USPS, and you will get an email with a tracking number, you can also check your member home page and see boxes shipped or in progress._

_Don't forget to check out our GoGogirlfriend store - http://GoGogirlfriend.com/store - for fabulous deals and the special discounts you receive just for being a member. You also earn reward points for purchasing products and always Free Shipping._

_In the meantime, if you have any questions about your membership, please contact us here:
http://GoGoGirlfriend.com/contact_

_Don't forget to check back to see the latest GoGoGirlfriend product reviews
and exciting new special offers._

_Thanks!_

_GoGogirlfriend Team_


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 14, 2011)

I've been looking into it and am still on the fence about that one. I might try this in December if I'm not happy with my October and November Birchboxes. I said it before that I'll give BB six months and make my decision then.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 14, 2011)

Some of the blog posts I've seen of the Go Go Girlfriend boxes look pretty hefty.

Here is one I found from August





http://www.minipennyblog.com/2011/08/review-gogogirlfriend-box.html


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 14, 2011)

i looked into gogo girlfriend (kind of a weird name.. idk. i always think of a gogo dancer when i read the name lol.. maybe i'm just a weirdo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hahaha) and it does look promising. i also looked into test tube, and read that they seem to screw up their billing/shipping service... like, you get billed but don't actually receive the box in a timely fashion. of course, i don't know how true this is. something about new sites like that, especially when you can't find a whole lot of info, always make me.. suspicious.. or, maybe i should rather say careful.

of course $12.99 isn't that much, and if i don't like the products.. so be it. but i'm kind of scared to be scammed out of my money by not getting anything or something. it's not a lot, but it 13 bucks i could have spent on something else. you know what i mean? idk.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some of the blog posts I've seen of the Go Go Girlfriend boxes look pretty hefty.
> 
> ...


 Wow! THAT does look nice. I only dislike the two ELF products since those are $1 items which makes me question the cost of the rest of the stuff. I know that "relax" mask is sold at my local Dollar Tree because I buy them as bath gifts (I buy stuff at Bath &amp; Body Works).


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 26, 2011)

Updating this list:

Beauty Related

In the US:


*Birchbox* ($10 monthly)
_You get between 4 to 6 samples sometimes deluxe size, sometimes full size and sometimes mini size. For each item you get you can review the item and receive 10 points. Accumulate 100 points and you get $10 off almost any purchase (some restrictions on certain items, see Birchbox for more info). You can stack your points to but points DO expire within 365 days. You also get 50 points if you get people to sign up via referral link and they become a subscriber or place an order with Birchbox._ 
*New Beauty's Test Tube* ($29.95 + $8.95, quarterly [every three months])
_This is kind of pricey at almost $40 but from what I've seen on YouTube and my own first tube... OMG... you GET your money's worth in products. I'm editing this list to add the QVC version (auto renewal or one time only)._

*Yellow Box Beauty* ($34.95 monthly + $7.95 shipping/handling)
*Eco-Emi* ($15 monthly, free shipping)
_Keep in mind that Eco-Emi doesn't just send out beauty products but other products that are environmentally friendly products ranging from food to health products to household items._

*Makeup Monthly* ($30 monthly, free shipping)
_Turns out that this company is based in WA state. Are possibly selling/shipping discontinued/expired makeup. It does not have a Master Business License to resell (which is what they're doing with the boxes) and it does not have a business license in Federal Way, WA where the PO Box is listed at. Also their domain name is private so there is no way to know who owns the company. Buyer beware when dealing with them as they seem to be operating illegally in WA state._

*Beautyfix* ($49.99 quarterly, free shipping)
_I don't think the products shipped from Beautyfix are worth the $50 box. TOO expensive for stuff you can find at Walmart for less._

*GoGoGirlfriend *($12.95 monthly for a box each month OR $6.99 monthly and you'll get a box every other month)
*His Black Box* ($12 monthly)
_For men... or women who like men's products._

Julep ($19.99 monthly)
_Hand, nail and foot care subscription based in Seattle, WA._

*Beauty Army* (unknown)
Not yet launched. Info coming soon.
In Canada:


*Loose Button* aka Luxe Box ($12 monthly, free shipping) 
*Glymm* ($10 monthly, free shipping)
In the UK:


*GlossyBox* (Â£10 monthly + Â£2.95 shipping/handling)
*Amarya Beauty Box *(Â£10 monthly or Â£120 yearly.)
*Boudoir Prive* (Â£10 monthly)
*Feel Unique Beauty Box* (Â£9.95 monthly)
*Latest In Beauty *(starts at Â£1 monthly)
In Australia:


*Lust Have It *($14.95 monthly or $160 for 12 months)
_This is the most similar to Birchbox right down to awarding of points to redeem for $10 off a purchase. Delivery is for Australia and Tasmania only. At time time I do not know if they ship to New Zealand or not. _ 
Clothes


*Stylemint* ($29.99 monthly)
_The styling powerhouse known as the Olson twins are back! Stylemint is their latest venture where they will be designing and releaing a new t-shirt each month!_ (Credit to Melanie for the tip!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
Jewelry


*Jewel Mint* ($29.99 monthly)
Shoes


*Shoe Dazzle *($39.95 monthly, can skip before the 5th of each month.)
_Owned by Kim Kardashian, this is was among the first of the product subscription services that I heard about. I've been a member since 2008 and while I haven't purchased each month I have loved the shoes I've purchased from there including my exercise shoes which cost over $60 at other stores. In early 2011 they began to offer more than just shoes and handbags and now offer jewelry, haircare/cosmetic products (during the Dazzle Deal) among other items. From time to time they also have 2 pairs for $39.95._ 
*Sole Society* ($49.95 monthly, also can skip the month before the 5th of each month.)
_Exactly like Shoe Dazzle in that it's shoes but it's $10 more. Styles are practically identical to Shoe Dazzle but sometimes they have some much more cute styles._

Food


*Blissmobox* ($19 monthly)
_Blissmobox ships out organic and eco-friendly products. Unlike other companies you can either let them pick out products for you or you can pick products to try._ 
*Foodzie *($19.99 monthly) Like Blissmobox this company also ships out food related products. Unlike Blissmobox you don't get to choose. 
Toys and Miscellaneous products


*Babbaco* ($29.99 monthly)
_Items for infants and children._ 

_referral links removed from post_


----------



## Meryl Seibert (Nov 12, 2011)

found Beauty Army and they charge $12


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 12, 2011)

BTW - I'm no longer updating the list in this thread. I've posted a master list in the Articles section which I will maintain instead.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/a/subscriptions-and-sampling-programs


----------



## framedfrosting (Nov 13, 2011)

Another great jewelry one is called BaubleBar. The pieces start around $20 depending on what you pick.

http://baublebar.com/index.php/rewardsref/index/refer/id/17979/



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Updating this list:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 24, 2011)

> In the US:
> 
> Test Tube
> 
> ...


 When I click the Yellow Box link I am taken to a page that says "This site has been suspended."


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I'll be removing it from the list.

Locking this thread. Please refer to this thread for the current "master" list of subscription programs out there.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121587/subscription-sampling-programs


----------

